
Ask HN: Is it possible to create placeholder accounts? - soelost
I want a feature of my app to allow me to add a friend using their phone number, even if they&#x27;re not a member, then also allow me to send them a message in the app. So when that friend finally signs up with that phone number, the message will already be waiting for them, in their inbox. As if they&#x27;d be claiming a dummy account. Is there a name for this or any way of doing this?
======
hjek
It sounds similar to what's called a _shadow profile_. Facebook does that[0],
and it's usually considered a bit sketchy (and possibly illegal).

[0]: [https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/11/17225482/facebook-
shadow-...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/11/17225482/facebook-shadow-
profiles-zuckerberg-congress-data-privacy)

~~~
soelost
Thank you for identifying "what" it is. Just did a quick search and I see how
it could be sketch.

------
celticninja
You just create an account with the phone number as the unique ID in the
database and allow every other field to be nullable, except perhaps the
messages field as you only want to create this ghost account if a message is
to be sent.

Possibly best to have some logic that allows an account to only have nullable
fields if it is created by an existing user signing someone else up.

~~~
soelost
Thanks for identifying the "how" its done portion.

